# Making your own spider weights?



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I once found an article that i Googled on making your own by using just a bank sinker some wire and other materials any of you guys have advice/ideas on this, any help i would appreciate.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

There is this topic here, which seems to be more along the lines of making king/pin rig anchors versus the store bought spider weights with the releasing legs: http://pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=55573

I've done something similar with coathanger wire and 8oz trolling sinkers.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

i made my own following this video and they came out to be around 10oz or so and stick great.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOQqi0fVH8w


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Breakaway has a kit that will allow you to use any egg style sinker and make spider weights out of them. I forget how much they are. I can't verify how cost effective they would be.


----------



## Hanginon (Jan 11, 2008)

Look at my article in this thread -

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=68957


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

*Anchors*



bloodworm said:


> I once found an article that i Googled on making your own by using just a bank sinker some wire and other materials any of you guys have advice/ideas on this, any help i would appreciate.


I use 1/2" galvanized conduit (bout $5 for 10' section) electric fence aluminum wire, this is for line tie, paid bout $8 for 1/4 mile roll. For the arms I have found nothing better or cheaper than insulation supports, bout $7 for 100 16" or 24" nice and straight straight pieces. When folded in half each is two arms therefore 2 per anchor = 50 anchors per box of supports.

A 3" section of conduit will be about 7-8 oz when filled with lead.

You can use sand but I found a guy who milled out slightly larger than 1/2" hole in a 2" piece of aluminum block. He then cut four holes the size of insulation support. I fold 2 support in half, place in conduit, cut piece of aluminum wire, fold in half then twist with drill with alan wrench inserted. Place in conduit and pour lead. viola! (always bend bottom of aluminum wire to help keep it centered)

I figure the conduit and insulation supports cost me about 27 cents per anchor. I don't try to figure the 1/4 mile of aluminum wire because in 8 yrs I haven't really fazed it. Tire weights are free. My time I don't figure in because I like doing it.


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

Here's a little more info:

Spider Weight Tutorial


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

what do you guys bend you loops with to make them that small to put through the holes? I do mine by hand and thern pliers but there has to be a better/faster way to make that tight of a bend


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

I bend by hand, then use pliers . I haven't found a faster way. I use 14 inch pieces folded in half. 8 gauge copper for shark weights, 10 gauge for kings. 1/2" copper tube just shy of 4" gives me an 8-9 oz weight. I changed from using caps to just sticking the legs in a bucket of sand. Leave about an inch sticking out, slip the tube over the legs, and push a little sand around the tube. Much faster than the caps, but not as smooth finished. The fish don't seem to care, so I don't either. Also, just shy of 3 inches makes about a 6 ounce weight.


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

I really like the simple Bank sinker/copper wire idea. Very simple and the legs can be replaced. A pair of pliers and vice is all that is needed besides the raw materials. Bravo!


----------



## Hanginon (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks! I'm glad someone finally picked up it - I wasn't sure if I had posted it correctly.


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

Hanginon said:


> Thanks! I'm glad someone finally picked up it - I wasn't sure if I had posted it correctly.


You did it looks really easy and uses common materials. How can you go wrong?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

We used to make out own breakaways. Use piano wire for the legs, it's spring loaded. Had molds with holes drilled at 90degrees to each other at the thickest part of the sinker mold. Put your piano wire in there. Pour lead, let cool etc. Then, get some ribbed garden hose a smidge smaller than the thick part of the mold. Heat hose in some hot water, remove and slide down over the lead . Bend legs so they pinch up into the hose when in the up position. that's what hold the legs in the "hold" position. Bend legs again to give your fan holding pattern and cut to desire length. When you cast, clip wire legs into ribbed hose and when you retreive, the legs will unclip, allowing you to bring the wight in, breakaway stylee. I seem to remember we could only pour one or two at a time, depending on how many molds we had. It was a long time ago in a land far away


----------

